# Need drivers for my Sahara laptop



## jatt (Jan 5, 2009)

friends,i installed windows xp on my sahara laptop but i have not any driver cd for it.so plz guide me about its drivers from where i can download these by giving model no.i m asking here becuase there official site www.[B]saharacomputers[/B].co.in is not working.givem me another link to download driver for that i will very very thankful to you for this.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 5, 2009)

Model?
Check if you can find them at there SA site *www.sahara.co.za/


----------



## jatt (Jan 6, 2009)

model is NB2630


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

*saharacomputers.co.in/support/list/step_2.jspc?lang=en&loc=INDIA&cboCatName=NOTEBOOK 
Site is opening now, but can't find the given model number.


----------



## jatt (Jan 6, 2009)

Laptop was purchased from UAE.i think that's why can't find this one on indian website.is that possible to try all one by one.only this solution i think.what's your opinion about it.


----------



## ThinkFree (Jan 6, 2009)

Contact Sahara CC/Suport


----------



## jatt (Jan 8, 2009)

i already asked through mail they replied but not confirmed about my model no.2630 as this model is not in their list on website.so now what can i do.


----------



## Rohith Kumar hr (May 5, 2009)

jatt said:


> friends,i installed windows xp on my sahara laptop but i have not any driver cd for it.so plz guide me about its drivers from where i can download these by giving model no.i m asking here becuase there official site www.*saharacomputers*.co.in is not working.givem me another link to download driver for that i will very very thankful to you for this.


.Please provide me the link to download te driver for my laptop SAHARA S-NB626320-EJ02


----------



## jatt (May 5, 2009)

I can provide you plz mail me if you want these.thanks


----------



## NucleusKore (May 5, 2009)

If your Windows is genuine, go to Control Panel->System->Hardware->Device Manager

Right click on the device in question and select update driver as shown below

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/5240/screenshotw.th.png

*img516.imageshack.us/img516/2648/screenshot1j.th.png

*img104.imageshack.us/img104/153/screenshot2s.th.png


----------

